# Nashville TN Metro/Davidson County Rabies Ordinance 3 Year



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Contrary to what pet owners have been told, the Metro Nashville/Davidson County ordinance *does* allow pets to be vaccinated with a 3 year vaccine. In a December 16, 2009 e-mail to the Metro Nashville/Davidson County Director of Health, Dr. Brent Hager (Director of Environmental Health), made the following statement on rabies vaccine requirements for Metro Nashville/Davidson County:

From: Hager, Brent (Health) 
Sent: Wednesday, December 16, 2009 4:08 PM
To: Paul, Bill (Health)
Subject: METRO/DAVIDSON (*NASHVILLE*) RABIES

*MCL 8.04.040 states "All licenses issued shall be valid for twelve months and shall expire on the last day of the month issued of the following year". The vaccine used, however, can be a one year or three year at the discretion of the vet or owner. *

If you have any questions about this, please contact Dr. Hager at: 

Dr. Brent Hager, Director of Environmental Health
Metro Public Health Department of Nashville/Davidson County
311 23rd Avenue North
*Nashville*, TN 37203
615-340-5653 (office)


----------

